# Lokking for



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking for the top 5 or so selling soaps. Will gladly accept their recipes :biggrin Trying to put a plan in place.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you mean fragrances David?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Top 5 for us this year......Oatmeal Milk & Honey, Sea Salt, Black Raspberry, Lavender, and Love Spell. In that order.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

OMH a fav here too


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Honey Orange, Lavender Orange, Victorian Days, Peppermint and my special recipe of Pretty face... its to help acne..


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmm, I just started making a Lavender Orange and so far it's doing very well. And my orange sherbet scented lotion sells like crazy. I may have to try honey orange......sounds good!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

OMH here, (no scent, go figure), lavender, salt soaps with essential oils, bay rum, love spell, black raspberry vanilla. Lillians' honey was a big hit when I had it. 

Last year I sold quite a few of the dead sea salt bars but am out of those right now. Spearmint was the most popular.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Lemongrass/Spearmint/Eucalyptus
Coconut Lime Verbena
Castile
Lavender
Green Irish Tweed


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Rosemary & Lavender
Rosemary Mint
OMH Unscented
Lemongrass
Lemon Eucalyptus


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Black Raspberry Vanilla
Unscented
Lavender EO
Lavender FO (yes, I do both)
Honey


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Lavender, of course
Grapefruit & Aloe
Lemongrass & Bamboo
White Tea & Orange
Rosemary Mint in that order. Also Unscented sells well for me.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Black Raspberry Vanilla
Lemon Verbena
Monkey Farts
Lavender
Sand Plum (renamed Asian Plum)

The top 4 were easy to think of. I had to think a bit to come up with the 5th. It probably somewhat ties a bit with a bunch of scents.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Vanilla Lavender
Blackberry Thyme (BRV)
Mango Papaya
Ginger Lime
Sunflower Honey (Lillian's honey)
Sacred Earth (lavender, clove, patchouli, cinnamon)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Jenny, that Sacred Earth sounds divine!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Anita Martin said:


> Jenny, that Sacred Earth sounds divine!


 Yes it does! Might have to pop on over to etsy


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I haven't put it in my Etsy shop since I can't keep it in stock here but I'll send you a little sample piece if you want. Just send me your address.

It's pretty outrageous. Some people hate it but the ones that love it buy 3 or 4 bars at a time.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Jenny M said:


> I haven't put it in my Etsy shop since I can't keep it in stock here but I'll send you a little sample piece if you want. Just send me your address.
> 
> It's pretty outrageous. Some people hate it but the ones that love it buy 3 or 4 bars at a time.


 Oh I want! Hee-hee! Thanks! PMing my addy and I will send ya back something too!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jenny, does it move quickly with the clove in it?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Bee My Honey
Lemon Eucalyptus
OMH (no fragrance)
Lavender & Oatmeal
Blue Sugar


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Stacey, it does go fast. I work with cool oils & blend it as quick as I can. By the time I get the third mold poured it's already starting to get thick. I know I have to work fast so just prepare.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Those making Rosemary mint, are you mixing it or buying it...if mixing it can you share?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm using Rosemary Mint from NG. Sent some guest bars using it to Barb. Haven't put it up on the website yet, but I like it alot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Its wonderful Vicki...
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well that doesn't help, everything Tamara makes is wonderful! I have several pounds of Rosemary and of course always have mint, and I don't want to stand their with qtips and figure this out myself  V


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use cornmint. For an almost 7 lb batch, I use 3 oz Rosemary and 4 oz Cornmint eo's. Yes, it is strong, but my customer's love it. I can't keep it in stock.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I have cornmint and have yet to do something with it. (Sometimes I wonder why I buy stuff before I have a plan. LOL) Now I'm going to give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Kathy, it's great. To me, it's sweeter than peppermint, but sharper than spearmint.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn Cindy! That much mint should tingle your nether regions, no wonder it is so popular!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Damn Cindy! That much mint should tingle your nether regions, no wonder it is so popular!


LOL! I never thought about that.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Where do you get the Cornmint? Have never seen it. ....Like I need another mint. <rolleyes> LOL


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Either from EOU or Lebermuth.


----------

